# uploading images from your computer



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

[I could've sworn that I uploaded images to SOTW from my computer in the very recent past, without the aid of an intermediary/Photobucket.]. I thought we had that feature. What happened? :?


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

I don't know how it happened but I just uploaded successfully.

Can we upload multiple images in the same post? That's what I tried, unsucessfully, the first time.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

jazzbluescat said:


> I don't know how it happened but I just uploaded successfully.
> 
> Can we upload multiple images in the same post? That's what I tried, unsucessfully, the first time.


yes, you'll go to "Managing attachments" and you can select several images to be up-loaded at once.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Thanks for your response, Harri.


----------

